# Hello from Orange County!



## Mr_Lights (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Just wanted to introduce myself... My name is Michael. Due to recent events that have taken place in my life, I will now be doing my Halloween show (and Christmas show) in Orange County (I did it last year in Fresno, CA).

Just wanted to say "hello" to everyone.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

hello and welcome to hauntforum Michael!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Mr_Lights!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party! Do you miss that Fresno heat?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy, Mr. Lights.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

a fellow californian welcome
were down in temecula


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

los angeles's worst haunter says hello!

Halloween is much warmer down here! Hope you like it!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Mr_Lights (Jun 15, 2009)

Spookineer said:


> Welcome to the party! Do you miss that Fresno heat?


As a matter of fact...not at all!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello back from everyone.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard, good luck in the new location.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome! Mr. Lights huh? You must use a lot of lights with your display, do tell.


----------



## Mr_Lights (Jun 15, 2009)

Moon Dog said:


> Welcome! Mr. Lights huh? You must use a lot of lights with your display, do tell.


Well.... I also do a Christmas display and have a "ton" of lights. So, I have gotten the nickname from friends "Mr.Lights".. I just decided to use it in this forum as well. Yes, I do have lights that I use, but not nearly as many as for Christmas.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------

